
True Facts About the Mantis Shrimp (funny Too) - ohjeez
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5FEj9U-CJM&t=0s&list=PLHVjUZ5czC-p0trbJRvM1AW7xrCFumEqt&index=34
======
latexr
The video is from 2013. We now have updated information regarding the amount
of colours they see[1]:

> But recently researchers in Australia put the mantis shrimps’ eyes to the
> test only to discover that sure, they can SEE lots of colors, but that
> doesn't mean they can tell them apart.

The thirty minute podcast goes into further detail.

[1]: [http://www.radiolab.org/story/rippin-the-rainbow-an-even-
new...](http://www.radiolab.org/story/rippin-the-rainbow-an-even-newer-one/)

